# Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia



## gnagel (Aug 18, 2018)

I arrived at Peggy's Cove just after dinner. The parking lot was packed and the place was very crowded, but the vast majority of the crowd was by the lighthouse. So, I walked down to the cove...and was pleasantly surprised how few people were there. I stayed until sunset and then returned the next morning for an hour or two before moving on to Lunenburg, Nova Scotia.

Here are some of my favorites from my visit:

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## tirediron (Aug 18, 2018)

Lovely set!


----------



## gnagel (Aug 18, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Lovely set!


Thank you!

Glenn


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 18, 2018)

Very nice set of images.....


----------



## Peeb (Aug 18, 2018)

Kudos!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 18, 2018)

3, 4 and 12 are just awesome with #10 getting my attention too.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 18, 2018)

Glenn, these are fantastic! Looks like a great trip.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 18, 2018)

Fantastic set!


----------



## gnagel (Aug 18, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Very nice set of images.....


Thanks Jeff


Dean_Gretsch said:


> 3, 4 and 12 are just awesome with #10 getting my attention too.


Thank you, Dean...I am glad you like 4, because I spent a very long time removing all the power lines from that photograph during post processing!


BrentC said:


> Fantastic set!


Thank you, Brent


Jeff G said:


> Glenn, these are fantastic! Looks like a great trip.


Thanks Jeff...and this was just the beginning. At this point, I had visited Halifax and Peggy's Cove. Next up was Lunenburg...the Pictou...and then a couple of day on the east side of Nova Scotia. Then, it was on to Newfoundland...where I was in St John's for two days, then Saint Bride for two, Bonavista for two, Rocky Harbour for two, St Anthony for two...and then back. 

Glenn


----------



## stapo49 (Aug 18, 2018)

All fantastic but number 12 for me. It's a beautiful place Nova Scotia. I spent some time there years ago around Wolfville.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear Dale (Aug 18, 2018)

Nice set of photos, looks like a lovely spot and very photogenic.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 19, 2018)

Great set!  Thanks for sharing.  That last one of the lighthouse and sunset is just beautiful.  Well done!


----------



## gnagel (Aug 19, 2018)

stapo49 said:


> All fantastic but number 12 for me. It's a beautiful place Nova Scotia. I spent some time there years ago around Wolfville.


Thank you...it is a beautiful province.


Condigital said:


> Nice set of photos, looks like a lovely spot and very photogenic.


Thanks...a photographer's paradise!


SquarePeg said:


> Great set!  Thanks for sharing.  That last one of the lighthouse and sunset is just beautiful.  Well done!


Thank you...

Glenn


----------



## AlexGavillan (Aug 19, 2018)

Awesome set! I love the pastel colors. May I ask, what aperture were you at for photo 1, 11 and in general?

Alex


----------



## gnagel (Aug 19, 2018)

AlexGavillan said:


> Awesome set! I love the pastel colors. May I ask, what aperture were you at for photo 1, 11 and in general?
> 
> Alex


Thanks Alex...sure, the aperture for #1 is f/10 and for #11 it's f/8. In general for images like these, I go with f/8. But, when depth of field is a concern, I stack images. For example, #11 is a stacked image. One exposure was to ensure that the ropes were sharp, while the other took care of the background. #2 was stacked as well.

Glenn


----------



## AlexGavillan (Aug 19, 2018)

gnagel said:


> AlexGavillan said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome set! I love the pastel colors. May I ask, what aperture were you at for photo 1, 11 and in general?
> ...



Ahh, that's awesome.  great info, thank you.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Great set of photos, with #12 being my favorite.


----------



## gnagel (Aug 19, 2018)

fishing4sanity said:


> Great set of photos, with #12 being my favorite.


Thank you...

Glenn


----------



## drdroad (Aug 31, 2018)

Love #1, and LOVE Nova Scotia. I found Peggys Cove one of the more uninteresting places on the islands. Heading back to Digby in a few weeks.


----------

